# How DARE you--rant



## Jenslp12 (Jul 27, 2013)

How DARE you take vows in front of our family and friends and then just walk out when the going gets tough.

How DARE you expect me to stay in a town where you were born and raised, have ALL of your family and I am left almost totally alone except our 3 year old son.

And speaking of our son, how DARE you come and go, see him when you want, then go back to your friend's "bachelor pad" to do whatever the hell you want, while he wakes up in the middle of the night asking for his dada.

How DARE you turn off any emotion you had for me and our family and act like you're the victim (i.e. just trying to make it through work, pay the bills, make "this" as easy as possible) when I make almost all the MONEY.

HOW DARE YOU expect me to keep up the house, care for our four cats, walk the dog in the dark and have to lock the apartment door from the outside just to keep our son safe while I'm doing this.

DO NOT come into this place where we shared a bed and go through my refrigerator, lay on MY bed, or piss in my toilet for that matter. 

You bailed. You bailed on a loving wife and a son that needs you. You abandoned your family at it's time of most need. YOU put yourself first. YOU put your needs first. You ripped my heart out and now I feel lonely and sad and broken every night. I feel heartbroken for my son who asks for you but is too young to understand where you are. 

I'm shaking I'm so hurt and angry!! 

YOU MADE YOUR CHOICES, and I won't even try to change them, because I DESERVE BETTER.



*Sorry for the rant, it was either this or call him and listen to silence on the other end.*

Thanks


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

It's important to get it out. 

Sorry you are here, but glad you chose to let it out here instead of calling. Keep it up.


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh Gosh, I can feel your pain and have that same rant going in my head daily. Please know you are not alone and that is a great way to get it out versus calling him .. which is something that I struggle with daily! Vent here girl and you are in my prayers!


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your last statement sums it up. You do deserve better. People who do this are bad people. Don't try to figure it out, do the 180 and detach for your own sanity. 

You will get through this. You mention his "needs". A better word is "wants". He made a selfish choice, be very careful if he asks to come back.


----------



## Jenslp12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

((HUGS))) Jenslp12!

Hang in there...rant away..get it out...move forward 

YOU DESERVE THE BEST, which he is NOT!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Put him to the sword Jenslp12 - figuratively speaking. keep strong for you and your young fella.


----------



## sms0422 (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel your pain and feel your rant. I did the exact same thing yesterday, while cleaning out junk drawers, doing some more packing of the house, and finding cards, letters, and memories of our 3 years of marriage. I BROKE down in the kitchen and sobbed for hours. When your husband tells you its over, and you were not expecting it at all, you feel pain, anger and broken. 

I am so sorry you are going through this too 

I swear that I truly believe that some people just do not know HOW to be a spouse.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad you got it all out. Don't ever call him with a rant like that - come here and vent away. That being said, with this type of person, you may never get the answers from him. You need to begin to focus on yourself and start to heal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

